# 2017 Beavertail Mosquito ( Coming Soon )



## Teeser (Jan 9, 2017)

Mine is scheduled to start in May -definitely having the same issue keeping occupied.

What type of fishing do you do what options did you end up choosing to best accomplish this?


----------



## wtgoon (Sep 14, 2016)

My completion is also in April. The wait is the worst part. Waiting to do some serious fishing until she arrives. Also am interested to hear what options you picked


----------



## PeteS (Dec 30, 2016)

My completion date is April 14 and it cant get here soon enough.


----------



## Brad2048 (Sep 30, 2014)

I can't wait to see the completion of your builds... Looks like an awesome skiff on the Beavertail site.


----------



## CaptCoonEyes (Mar 24, 2017)

I got the center console setup with 60 hp Suzuki. The bow on this boat is awesome! I love catching redfish on the flats and this will definitely be a game changer. The extra storage and having a backrest is going to be exciting considering my last skiff had none. Got some things in the mail already a stiffy hybrid and yeti hopper, I'm not sure on If I will use this cooler but I got it anyway...


----------



## CaptCoonEyes (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## CHS on the FLY (Feb 7, 2017)

I'm on the wait list too so keep us updated.


----------



## CaptCoonEyes (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## PeteS (Dec 30, 2016)

Is that Kiwi Squeeze?


----------



## PeteS (Dec 30, 2016)

CaptCoonEyes when is your completion date?


----------



## CaptCoonEyes (Mar 24, 2017)

Yes the kiwi squeeze, I went white on pretty much everything else.


----------



## PeteS (Dec 30, 2016)

CaptCoonEyes said:


> Yes the kiwi squeeze, I went white on pretty much everything else.


When is your completion date?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats all. It'll definitely be worth the wait. 

Each time I go out I appreciate mine more. Handles a chop like samurai sword, poles like a dart and is a very fun skiff to fish. Finally got my prop dialed in to spool the engine up properly (Mercury 60 EFI four-stroke). The Trophy Sport 13 pitch gives a great hole shot and tops out at 5900 at WOT. Will run some speed numbers next time, but it cruises at 28-30 mph all day long.


----------



## CaptCoonEyes (Mar 24, 2017)

Mid April ...

That Merc must rocket that boat!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

It's zippy for sure. Swapped out props yesterday and wanted to see if it would increase the rpms primarily, which it did. Too focused on finding some fish to run serious speed trials but next time. 

The original Trophy Sport 14P would only run it up to 5500. Plan to send it off to add some cup and then keep it for a spare.


----------



## PeteS (Dec 30, 2016)

CaptCoonEyes said:


> Mid April ...
> 
> That Merc must rocket that boat!


Me too, I'm like a friggin kid here salivating


----------



## CaptCoonEyes (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## jeep2448 (Mar 28, 2017)

I'm going crazy also, my completion date is mid June!


----------



## CaptCoonEyes (Mar 24, 2017)

Best boxes , stocking up


----------



## CaptCoonEyes (Mar 24, 2017)

Deck is on !!!


----------



## PeteS (Dec 30, 2016)

How are you getting so many photos of your build? I've only got one so far. You lucky Ba*[email protected]#d


----------



## CaptCoonEyes (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## CaptCoonEyes (Mar 24, 2017)

I ordered the livewel under the console seat


----------



## CaptCoonEyes (Mar 24, 2017)

Anyone have the sim rad go 7 do you like it and any features your recommend ?


----------



## Teeser (Jan 9, 2017)

I ordered one for my Mosquito but can't recommend any features since my build is yet to start. 

Between a recommendation from Liz, reviews on this site, and checking out a demo at the Houston Fishing Show I was convinced it was a pretty good bang for the buck - especially when you factor in the current $100 mail-in rebate.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I have the GO7XSE and it's without a doubt the best bang for your buck as far as GPS goes. The NMEA gauges are great too, being able to track the fuel consumption is way more reliable than a fuel gauge.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

CaptCoonEyes said:


> April is completion time and I am super excited! After all the time researching and deciding what is best for me I finally dropped the deposit and now it is time to keep myself occupied for the build time. The bow on this boat is incredible, I can not wait to push myself and everyone that will enjoy this boat, further into new places. I think an entire school of redfish just cringed. Watch Out!!!


Imagine putting down $15k just how much anxiety... Post up when it is done mate...


----------



## CaptCoonEyes (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## PeteS (Dec 30, 2016)

CaptCoonEyes you suck! Do you live in Bradenton?
Are you physically stalking Liz and Will to get so many photos?
Jeez I got a week to go


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

I would suggest a second station of lenco controls below the throttle - on the vertical face of the console. I have the same console and with the second station you can reach them even if you have a backrest without having to lean forward everyrtime to adjust them. Where they are now is ok when standing, but difficult when sitting. I made it out 2 trips till I realized - they are not expensive and will make life much easier


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

That white motor looks cool! Nice skiff.


----------



## CaptCoonEyes (Mar 24, 2017)

Pete I live a few hours away. 

Msg I thought about the extra trim and an extra jack plate controls on the platform but decided against it. I also am around 6'4 and have really long arms so I can touch lol


----------



## CaptCoonEyes (Mar 24, 2017)

So I officially got the boat !!! Pumped!!! After a little bit of a trip and a good walk through with will and Eric I brought her home a put her in the garage and I was excited because it actually fit better then I thought with the swing tounge and I have plenty of room to walk around and actually have a way to back her into so it requires less work. Definitely a huge plus compared to my last skiff.


----------



## Teeser (Jan 9, 2017)

Looks great! Post more pictures when you get the chance!


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

CaptCoonEyes said:


> View attachment 8671
> View attachment 8672


Very cool on the white Zuke 60! I wanted one one of those for my build but at the time they were only offering the old blue lettering and accents on the white background not the silver. I'm jealous!


----------



## wtgoon (Sep 14, 2016)

How long did it take for rigging


----------



## CHS on the FLY (Feb 7, 2017)

I NEED MORE PICS!!!!!


----------



## PeteS (Dec 30, 2016)

I just got confirmation I will be picking up mine on Friday..... finally,

Just got a day and a 1/2 of work then down to the factory


----------



## CaptCoonEyes (Mar 24, 2017)

The rigging didn't take too long I actually didn't really ask. They told me a date and there it was when I got there


----------



## CaptCoonEyes (Mar 24, 2017)

Pete your going to love it! Here is some more pictures. I am on hour 6 right now and went through most of the rpm Suzuki break in ran her at full and hot 36 but I haven't even dialed in the trim and tabs yet... 4800 rpm around 29-30 mph seems to be a good sweet spot with some people on board I'm reading almost 10 mile per gal which is exceptional .. This is a friend of mine I got to pole around too already. I'm going to start taking clients on it next week and get her properly broken in..


----------



## CaptCoonEyes (Mar 24, 2017)

Started poling everywhere and using this boat for what it is meant for








These are so much nicer then my old ones


----------



## PeteS (Dec 30, 2016)

So I picked mine up last Friday afternoon, spent a couple of hours with Liz and Will (what a wonderful couple of folks they are) took her out Saturday morning for a few hours to get the most crucial part of the break in period done.

Did not really get any fishing in as the wife had plans for us that afternoon, I did however try my hand at poling for the first time and let me tell you I'm not sure 255lbs belongs on a poling platform..... my fat a$$ was a wobbly SOB..... its going to take some getting used to.

As soon as I can figure out how to post photos I will post some (fat guy on a poling platform will not be included)


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Awesome. Enjoy the new rides you two. 

Planning on a little rod time with mine this Friday.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Nice skiff, enjoy her. But why would they mount the push pole in the middle of the gunnel?


----------



## CHS on the FLY (Feb 7, 2017)

PeteS said:


> So I picked mine up last Friday afternoon, spent a couple of hours with Liz and Will (what a wonderful couple of folks they are) took her out Saturday morning for a few hours to get the most crucial part of the break in period done.
> 
> Did not really get any fishing in as the wife had plans for us that afternoon, I did however try my hand at poling for the first time and let me tell you I'm not sure 255lbs belongs on a poling platform..... my fat a$$ was a wobbly SOB..... its going to take some getting used to.
> 
> As soon as I can figure out how to post photos I will post some (fat guy on a poling platform will not be included)


Upload those pics!


----------



## CaptCoonEyes (Mar 24, 2017)

You will get use to being up there and when you do the boat will start to be like a part of your body and you won't have to think about where you wanna go. Went out today with some trout, blues, lady fish and jacks and spotted about 10 or so single reds


----------



## CaptCoonEyes (Mar 24, 2017)




----------

